# What earworm is going through your head right now?



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Thought I'd start a continuing thread, like "What book are you reading now?" I'll let everyone decide for himself when a piece crosses the threshold from just something you're humming to true earworm status (for me it's days to more then a week).

I've been raising seedlings in my sunroom. In this part of the Northeast, you can't put them in the ground for another 2 or 3 weeks. So I started humming "Hurry, it's lovely up here" from "On a Clear Day You Can See Forever" (the original cast version, not the truncated overproduced Barbra Streisand movie version). It's infectiously cute and has really clever lyrics by Alan J. Lerner, but now I can't get it out of my head!


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I've just got rid of one, but I'm afraid to type its name in case it returns...


----------



## Sordello (Apr 13, 2015)

It is so weird because I haven't even listened to it for at least a month but, Schubert's Wanderer Fantasy


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Murail is on my mental rail.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Bits of Mozart's Adagio in B minor...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Both the First and Second movements of J.S. Bach's A Major Sonata for Violin and Harpsichord.


----------



## TradeMark (Mar 12, 2015)

Mozart's "hunt" quartet


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

The Allegretto from Beethoven's Symphony No. 7...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

An obscure Jethro Tull song whose title I use as a password to log into another site unrelated to this one. :/


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Weston said:


> An obscure Jethro Tull song whose title I use as a password to log into another site unrelated to this one. :/


Obscure, but great I'm sure!! :tiphat:


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I've got the Liebestod from _Tristan_ in my ear right now. Not like that ever happens.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Xenakis' Persepolis


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

As of this moment it's the third movement from Mozart's 13th piano sonata in b flat major, before that it was Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 1 "Winter Daydreams." The tunes are dancing in my head, such a wonderful feeling! :tiphat:


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)

I can't get Pergolesi's Salve Regina out of my head in recent days ...


----------



## EDaddy (Nov 16, 2013)

I've had Tchaikovsky's Nutcracker Suite, Op. 71A - 4. Russian Dance (Trépak) on a constant loop for the last hour or so and it is driving me banana rama! This is an especially annoying motif to have stuck in your ear for more than a minute. And what's worse, I keep picturing images of those animated wild flowers dressed like Russian dancers bouncing up and down in unison as in Disney's Fantasia. Oy!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

"Ah si ben mio" from _Il Trovatore_.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I have watched Don Carlo every day for the last weeks so I have had much music from that opera playing in my head.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

The first movement of Vivaldi's Gloria in D...pretty much since I posted it in another thread the other day.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Classical: Final movement of Schumann's _Kreisleriana_

Non-Classical: 10cc ~ I'm Not in Love


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Four bars from Bach's B-minor Mass. The worst part is, I can't remember what part of the mass it's from, which means I have to keep thinking about it until I do.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

The 'Round Dance' from the ballet 'The Stone Flower' by Prokofiev has been going round and around in my head for weeks now. Probably due to the onset of age related mental problems. Or maybe it's just good music.

Very infectious - be warned





Ear-worms in literature - In what book does a murderer use an ear-worm to evade detection by the police?

Best Wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Metairie Road said:


> The 'Round Dance' from the ballet 'The Stone Flower' by Prokofiev has been going round and around in my head for weeks now. Probably due to the onset of age related mental problems. Or maybe it's just good music.
> 
> Very infectious - be warned
> 
> ...


Not surprising given its title. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Pocoyo theme music! 》pulling out beard《


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Classical: Gavottes 1 and 2 from Bach's Orchestral Suite no. 3
Non-classical: The theme song to Twin Peaks ("Falling" sung by Julee Cruise)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Second movement of the Sonata for Viola da Gamba and Harpsichord in G minor by J.S. Bach.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Various pieces and melodies from Prokofiev's Romeo and Juliet. Very rich source of earworms


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Right now? Mozart´s piano concerto no. 20. The romanza part


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Metairie Road said:


> Ear-worms in literature - In what book does a murderer use an ear-worm to evade detection by the police?
> 
> Best Wishes
> Metairie Road


The Demolished Man by Alfred Bester


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The first cantabile variation from the slow movement of Mahler's Fourth -- for about three days now.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

MarkW said:


> The Demolished Man by Alfred Bester


Tension, apprehension, and dissension have begun.


----------



## Medtnaculus (May 13, 2015)

Atterberg's op 1 Rhapsody. Can't get it out of my head for some reason; isn't even my favourite piece by him.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The middle section of the first movement of Schoenberg's Violin Concerto.

Ear training at its best!


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

That blasted chorale from Zweers' 3. symphony.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Heliogabo said:


> Right now? Mozart´s piano concerto no. 20. The romanza part


A good Q-tip should take care of that.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> A good Q-tip should take care of that.


OOh, but that´s dangerous, could sink it deep in my soul too . I must be careful!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Heliogabo said:


> OOh, but that´s dangerous, could sink it deep in my soul too . I must be careful!


I don't trust them either. Better to just let it run its course.

Quite often, when people approach me with "small talk", I just play something in my head and simply pretend to listen to their words. Works great at boring family parties when I have absolutely nothing in common with the other attendees!


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I don't trust them either. Better to just let it run its course.
> 
> Quite often, when people approach me with "small talk", I just play something in my head and simply pretend to listen to their words. Works great at boring family parties when I have absolutely nothing in common with the other attendees!


That´s a nice and gentle socialization method.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Now Mozart´s symphony 40 is takin' my poor head.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Heliogabo said:


> That´s a nice and gentle socialization method.


And they have no idea! I just simply bob my head up and down in agreement with whatever.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Tchaikovsky 5, last movement


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

The opening of the last movement of Schoenberg's piano concerto - yes, 12-tone music can produce earworms!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Roy Harris Symphony No.7, first movement.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Beethoven Violin Concerto, 3rd movement. I'm rather enjoying it!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

"Oh Canada" The Canadian National anthem as I watch the NY Rangers play the Washington Capitals in a big hockey match.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

isorhythm said:


> The opening of the last movement of Schoenberg's piano concerto - yes, 12-tone music can produce earworms!


I sometimes do the same with the lilting opening of the first movement.

Same deal with the opening of the Violin Concerto. I occasionally hum it in the shower.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

At this very moment, the hauntingly lyrical waltz-like opening of Schoenberg's Piano Concerto.

Someone could be talking to me, but it's the Schoenberg I will hear.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Bits of Stravinsky's Threni. I had to go off to the score and find the part in my mind (one of the canons from part 2) so I could put the Latin words to it.


----------



## Cesare Impalatore (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach Violin and Harpsichord Sonata in G Major, final movement.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

First movement of Vincent Persichetti's Piano Sonata No. 3. Proudly patriotic. Written during WWll. Inspiring stuff!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Thunderclap Newman - Something In The Air. For some reason this hit single from 1969 has been in my head on and off for the last three days.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Prelude to Act Three of Wagner's Parsifal.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

One of Handel's organ concertos, op.7 number 3. What a great melody!(I wonder if he stole this one.)


----------



## Le Peel (May 15, 2015)

The last few bars of Beethoven's Missa Solemnis.


----------



## GKC (Jun 2, 2011)

Last movement of Shostakovich's piano trio no. 2 for several days. Drove me nuts. If it comes back OP, I'm blaming you.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The adagio from Shostakovich's Fifth Symphony.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

The first movement of Petrushka. "...bah, bah, buh-bee-BUM! buh-bee-BUM! Bah-boh-BEH!" I don't know if that translates it well, but you know what I mean.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

First movement of Beethoven's 28th Piano Sonata. Subtle, tender, and introspective.

"_Etwas Lebhaft Und Mit Der Innigsten Empfindung_"





 (Pollini)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The fourth movement of J.S. Bach's Sonata in A Major for Violin and Harpsichord, tuned slightly lower to accommodate a more accurate pitch in accordance with the time. My brain adjusts it down automatically.


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

The Andante of Mozart's K.545, Piano Sonata No. 16 in C major


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

After hearing three different versions of Scriabin's 'Prometheus' (including a video of the version with colours) an earworm of its main theme persisted for a week - and it's now back while I type this.


----------



## Autocrat (Nov 14, 2014)

Dire Straits, Walk of Life. An invidious piece of music.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bach Sonata for Viol da Gamba and harpsichord in G Major, movement 2.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Now it's the final section of the Symphony No. 7 by Roy Harris.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

"Emily" sung by Laura Nyro.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

_Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta_

With the ol' brain playing this ad nauseam in addition to inadequate sleep, I think I am starting to identify with Nicholson's character in 'The Shining'.

I suppose it could be worse - having any of the dance hits of the 90s incessantly going through my head would surely drive me to jump off the balcony.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

A couple of days ago, that little woodwind bit that appears a few times in the 1st movement of Brahms' 3rd symphony just kept repeating over and over in my head.
And now, there it is again :lol:


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Classical: Beethoven's canon quartet from Fidelio

Non-Classical: Ace of Base ~ I Saw the Sign &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Had a bad case Mahler's 1st woodland sounds running around in my brain yesterday. That's an ailment I can tolerate!


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

Benjamin Britten "The young persons guide to the orchestra" Darn Purcell and his stupid theme!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Balthazar said:


> Non-Classical: Ace of Base ~ I Saw the Sign ��


That was going through my head the other day! Ace of Base is a very hard earworm to kill -_-


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

Earlier this week I became addicted to R. Strauss's _Salome_. Holy moly, what an opera. And what I love about it is how it's accessible (short length, simple story) yet still pushes music to its (tonal) limits. I can't believe that this is the same composer who referred to his composing as "wrist exercises". I'm sure that Strauss in fact worked very hard on his compositions, but just loved to brag.

I gave Elektra a go as well. I enjoyed it but personally I don't think it's on the same level as Salome. Still pretty disturbing though.

Right now I have a new earworm in my head: Scriabin's 4th Symphony (Poem of Ecstasy). I first listened to Boulez's recording a year ago but didn't really 'get' it. Today I listened to Gergiev's Phillips recording and was blown away. That finish! Wooooah!


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Recently acquired from a used cd shop the complete string quartets of Beethoven played by the Alban Berg Quartet. Opus 131 presto is my current earworm.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Parts of the slow movement of Bruckner's Third (original version, of course).


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

TwoPhotons said:


> Earlier this week I became addicted to R. Strauss's _Salome_. Holy moly, what an opera. And what I love about it is how it's accessible (short length, simple story) yet still pushes music to its (tonal) limits. I can't believe that this is the same composer who referred to his composing as "wrist exercises". I'm sure that Strauss in fact worked very hard on his compositions, but just loved to brag.
> 
> I gave Elektra a go as well. I enjoyed it but personally I don't think it's on the same level as Salome. Still pretty disturbing though.
> 
> Right now I have a new earworm in my head: Scriabin's 4th Symphony (Poem of Ecstasy). I first listened to Boulez's recording a year ago but didn't really 'get' it. Today I listened to Gergiev's Phillips recording and was blown away. That finish! Wooooah!


The opening of Elektra have been an earworm for me from time to time.
I prefer Elektra over Salome I like operas that are really superdramatic.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

An old 80s light metal song, Krokus' "Long Stick Goes Boom." I have no idea where that came from.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

The opening of Dvorak's Scherzo Capriccioso once it starts going. Very catchy.


----------



## Bastian (Jul 12, 2015)

Minuet II, from Bach's Partita no.1.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

The opening of the last movement of Rachmaninov's cello sonata. Just listened to it in the car on the way home. Now it won't go away


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm afraid to read this thread. I feel as if a phalanx of earworms are preparing to ambush me.


----------



## Ferrariman601 (Oct 10, 2015)

The Gloria in Excelsis from Mozart's C Minor Mass.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Back during the 2008 election, for no good reason I kept hearing the "Hosanna in excelsis" line from the same Mass, but substituting "Obama" for "hosanna." Catchy but weird.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Bach's Badinerie.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Cage's 4'33". It just won't leave me alone.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The theme to "Murder One," the discontinued TV series. It was this really cool baroque-sounding thing on harpsichord.

original theme: 




version for solo piano: 




Isn't that just the coolest thing you've ever heard? I love that dissonance.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Et expecto resurrectioooo, oooooooonem mortuorum
Et vitam venturi seeeee, eeee, eeeeculi
Amen


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

The opening bars of the minuet movement from Beethoven's string trio Op.9/2. All day, except when actually listening to something else!


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

The first few minutes of Tchaikovsky's Voyevoda symphonic poem (not the overture). The theme is very memorable.

That build-up, particularly the extra bars before the 2nd repeat is just so damn exciting. The piece sort of moves onto something rather more predictable after the intro.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

A fast, upbeat "In der Ferne" from Schubert's Schwangesang.


----------



## Ferrariman601 (Oct 10, 2015)

MarkW said:


> Back during the 2008 election, for no good reason I kept hearing the "Hosanna in excelsis" line from the same Mass, but substituting "Obama" for "hosanna." Catchy but weird.


I will NEVER un-hear that now.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Various leitmotifs from Ring of the Nibelung are going through my head; it's like I'm recomposing Götterdämmerung.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nice thread here, Pavan Lachrymae by J.Dowland is a frequent guest, and so are JS Bachs cantata arias like "Bereite dir", H.Purcells "Fairest Isle". But I will admit pop and rock are also swirling often in my head from time to time, like Elton Johns early songs(Someone save my life tonight), or songs like" The trail we blaze. "

My earworming habbit is alway involuntary, not by forcing myself singing in the head, so I can not say what is going in my head at this moment. Usually, catchy,familiar famous pieces from my fields.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Oh, and the Scherzo from Beethoven's 2nd Symphony has also interwoven with the Ring leitmotifs; it's like Wagner and Beethoven are collaborating in my head on something outlandishly incoherent.

Woe is me.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

It was a slow movement from a Mozart piano concerto but then I had a conversation about vegetarianism, my cattle-raising forebears and my grandfather being taken out of school to go droving with his father...and now I can't get rid of "There's a trade you all know well, it's bringing cattle over...":






You're welcome.


----------



## whupth (Jun 28, 2015)

Celloman said:


> I've got the Liebestod from _Tristan_ in my ear right now. Not like that ever happens.


This is a weekly thing for me. Currently trying to shake it by listening to the _Tannhäuser_ overture.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

"_Jesu, mein Freude_" by *Bach*. The variety of ways he works the Lutheran hymn through all the various parts of the big motet BWV 227 is just amazing!


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Yesterday I had a quiet string theme from the 2nd movement of Prokofiev's 2nd symphony going through my head on a loop for ages.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I cannot get Isolde's Liebestod from *Tristan Und Isolde* out of my head this morning. I was immune to this opera's magic for years, and it's finally getting ahold of me. It's not a favorite or perfect by any means, and I definitely need to "cobble together" preferred scenes from different performances to get a truly satisfying experience (although Bohm's version is pretty darn good overall).

But all that aside there is really something about the heartrending intensity of that song to end the opera. Wow.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

it's all the same ...*Bruckner. Final from 4th symphony or final from 9th*. If I listen to one of them in the night, then in the morning it's in my head. No need to turn it on again :lol:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I have had Ravel´s _Le Tombeau de Couperin_ in my head today.
I said formerly that I was not so fond of Ravel I have changed my mind.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Hagen's call sounding the war-alarm


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

*deep breath*

_FREUDER SCHOENER GOETTERFUNKEN TOCHTER AUS ELYSIUUUUM_


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

I have Beatles earworms. Or, should I say, they all have me. 

After having spent the last couple of weeks listening through the whole Beatles catalog on Spotify, I now have 50 or so different Beatles earworms competing for attention inside. And the winner doesn't get to play for the rest of the day, only for the rest of the minute. Then, another one takes over.

And I feel fine... yeah, yeah, yeah... coo-coo-ca-choo... (help!)


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Right now, it's one of the glorious lyrical portions of Shostakovich's Fourth Symphony. Can't get it out of my head. I tried Q-tips, to no avail.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Ligeti's Requiem, and that's a hard earworm.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

The beginning theme of Prokofiev Sixth Piano Sonata

Pa papaaà
Papparapa pa papaaaà


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

After several courses of Holst earlier today - I can't get his 'Lullay, My Liking' out of my head.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

von Weber: Der Freischütz overture, been the whole day (and I haven't even listened to it). This is a great earworm!


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Olympia's aria from Tales of Hoffman. I have serious Offenbach overkill! Need stop...now...


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

double post. Cheers Olympia!


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

When I was young, the college radio station played this arrangement of Jerry Herman's _Land of Milk and Honey_. I recently found it again (on youtube, above) and I bookmarked it and play it often. It's just muzak, really, but it's spirited & infectious, and it energizes me every time I hear it. And it reminds me of a simpler time.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

For me, it's the 1st movement from Schumann's Humoreske. Listened to it about 8 hours ago, and it's still playing in my head.


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

The "Thomas the Train" theme. If I were on the island of Sodor I would just step on the third rail and get it over with.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Final movement of Mozart's Flute Concerto No. 2. Sounds like Pierre Monteux's son, Claude, as soloist.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Movement 1 of _Haydn's Trumpet Concerto_. As a trumpet player I get that a lot.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Nono's Prometeo


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Second movement scherzo of Shostakovich's Fourth Symphony.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

The song "Nowadays" by Kander and Ebb from the musical CHICAGO. I _love_ that song, but once it's in your head it is hard to get it out: "In fifty years or so, it's gonna change, you know..."


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Beginning of the Trout Quintet (Schubert). Ive always got something playing though, even when i get up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Franz Schmidt Fourth Symphony. Sweeping German romantic, chromatic lines.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Newberry Sonata #5


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sempre libera - traviata


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Same thing that's been going through my head for the past 8 weeks: The beginning two minutes of Shostakovich's Fourth Symphony.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The opening of the last movement of Bruckner's 8th. My brain was playing it about twice before I was aware of it.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

The _ländler_ that begins the second movement of Mahler's first symphony. Such a strong rhythm.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

The final aria of the Princess Swan in the Rimsky Korsakov opera, The Tale of Czar Saltan, as sung by Anna Netrebko. It has come and gone all day today.


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

hpowders said:


> Same thing that's been going through my head for the past 8 weeks: The beginning two minutes of Shostakovich's Fourth Symphony.


I get that a lot.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Richard Wetz: Symphony No. 2 in A majorKleist Overture, Op. 16

Staatsphilharmonie Rheinland-Pfalz:tiphat:


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Today its Shostakovich 10 (which i listened to this morning in the car).

Im listening to John Adams On the Transmigration of Souls at the moment, im sure that'll be the one playing in my ear when im in bed tonight


----------



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

"Pride of Cucamonga" 
Grateful Dead
I always listen to "Mars Hotel" when the weather warms up.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

The minuet and trio from Haydn's 104th symphony.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Josh Groban's rendition of "Anthem" from the musical CHESS. It's not classical, of course, but it's what's stuck in my head right now.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

Korngold violin concerto, third movement. I played in a performance of it Saturday night and the main theme is just starting to let go of my mind now, after three days of playing over and over.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

Chopin's _Étude_, Op. 25, No. 9.

Here it is played by 11 pianists so you can get it stuck in your head too!


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I've had Boulez' second piece from the _12 notations pour piano_ running through my head for a couple of days - and considering that it's something like twenty seconds long, I'm going totally crazy. It's a fun piece though - a tremendous burst of energy exploding out of nowhere, and it's over before you realize what hit you...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Burroughs said:


> Sempre libera - traviata


Anna Moffo sings "Sempre libera" .
Oh dear........it's in my ear now


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Pendleton's wodding morsch


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

It's a Schubert Lied, but I'm not sure what it's called. It's been going round and round in my head since I woke up this morning.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The song _Walk Right In_ ("Walk right in, sit right down, daddy let your mind roll on...").

I make no excuses.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I usually hate this light Mexican Spanish whatever type of music except for the _brilliantly_ formed Ravel's Rapsodie, but then there's this passage. This is really way too catchy and earwormy than it needs to be, warning.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm not kidding; this has been going through mine for days.




MH407/vii

Btw, the slow movement is probably the most expansive minor key variation movement of the time.




MH407/vi


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

None, I'm trying to like neo soul, but...Celia Cruz "La vida es un carnaval" OK THEN!!! not even classical...sorry


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I've been having Brahms' _Ein deutsches Requiem_ run through my head on and off all day long. Different melodies and harmonic sequences from this work --- nothing particularly concrete.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kullervo's death , i know not very happy but I can´t help it .


----------

